# Rancilio steam wand on Gaggia Paros?



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I am the happy new owner of a Gaggia Paros. I was wondering if anyone else has successfully upgraded the steam wand on a Paros to the Rancilio Silvia steam wand. The internals of the Paros are the same as a Classic, but the shape of the machine is different enough that I wanted to check if anyone else has done it successfully yet.

- Ziggy


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

So, one difference I've found so far is that the wand on the Paros is different from the Classic; you can't unscrew the frother part of the wand to remove the adaptor/coupler. I will have to (1) get the pre-modified silvia wand, (2) find a coupler/adapter from somewhere, or (3) saw my current wand in two to get the coupler.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Bend the hell out of it until it snaps and remove the bolt


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

just snip it. pull nut off and bingo. the joint is same as classic


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, I should have updated this thread. I have now done the mod (sawing instead of snipping). The silvia wand makes a far more powerful steam jet, so I am having to recalibrate my routine.

Two other comments to make:

1) The Silvia wand seems to leak steam and water more than the original. I haven't figured out yet if that is a tightness problem, a gasket problem or something else.

2) The nozzle of the Silvia wand seems to leak steam where it screws on. I haven't tried to debug this yet.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the main leaking is the steam valve, non serviceable, the tip on wand , just unscrew and use little ptfe tape


----------

